

LexisNexis Announces HPCC Systems, Open Source, ~4x Hadoop performance claimed - timf
http://hpccsystems.com/about-us/press_center/lexisnexis-announces-hpcc-systems

======
timf
"Read how the HPCC Platform compares to Hadoop"

<http://hpccsystems.com/Why-HPCC/HPCC-vs-Hadoop>

"on the same hardware configuration showed that HPCC was 3.95 times faster
than Hadoop for this benchmark."

Though I am cautious, these things always take time to hash out what's really
what (especially when the competitor is the one running the benchmark).

------
brkcmd
Interesting that they are choosing to release the community edition under the
Affero GPL3. (They also mention a "contributory agreement" which probably
means a copyright assignment.)

<https://hpccsystems.com/faq/licensing>

------
priyankt
Just had a quick look and it seems that to use HPCC you will have to learn
some new syntax (not sure though). Hadoop is based on java and most developers
know it well. This could be a problem with widespread adoption of HPCC.

Would like to know your view :)

